# help needed about PIC 4020



## Adam14 (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi everybody,
I have been living in Sydney on a student visa (Phd) and I started seeking the PR through the skilled immigration visa 189 last year.
I am a mechanical engineer and everything went fine until yesterday when I received an email from the CO saying that the DIBP officers made their investigations and they found evidence of bogus documents! They said that the HR letter I provided was not authentic because they attempted contacting the company's phone number on the HR letter and it did not answer... And, they did not find the company on the phone directory!
I have contacted the company by email and was told that the landline phone number is temporarily out of service due to technical issues, and that they are ready to send any documents needed to prove the existence of the company and the director is ready to go to the embassy by himself to confirm the authenticity of my HR letter.
However, it is written on the PIC 4020 that in order to be waived and avoid the visa refusal I must provide them with information that will make the "Minister satisfied that there are compelling circumstances that affect the interests of Australia, or that there are compassionate and compelling circumstances that affect the interests of an Australian citizen, permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen that justify the grant of the visa."

What is on my mind at the moment, and what my migration agent is suggesting, is to provide the CO with information that could Prove that my HR letter is authentic (such as the current company documents and another letter from the director with his personal mobile phone number on it).

But everytime I search the internet I find people saying that the only way to waive the PIC 4020 is by convincing them that there are compelling circumstances that affect interests of Australia etc....

So I need advice, whether it is making sense to try to convince them that they were wrong when they suspected the authenticity of the HR letter, this will be of no use and they have already made their mind!?

Thanks


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Is your migration agent registered?

https://www.mara.gov.au

If not I suggest you get one.


----------

